# HP 530 WLan Modul unter Linux



## GalaxyWarrior (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Debian Linux auf einem HP 530 Notebook installiert und eigentlich funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur leider wird das WLan Modul nicht erkannt. Ich schonmal gehört dass es bei diesem Modell etwas schwieriger sei, da es keine Treiber für Linux gäbe, aber das könnte man ja mit ndiswrapper schaffen.

Aber das WLan Modul wird ja nichtmal erkannt. Wenn ich auf dem WLan Knopf am Notebook drücke leuchtet auch die WLan Lampe nicht auf.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Notebook oder Tipps / Links für mich?


GalaxWarrior


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Hallo... der Adapter ist onboard oder? Dann kannst du einmal versuchen ob du wenn du ins Terminal


```
lspci
```

Einen Eintrag findest der auf ein Netzwerkgerät schließen lässt.
Noch besser wäre es natürlich wenn du hersteller und Modell des Wlan-Adapters sowieso schon kennen würdest und das hier ins Forum postest


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (8. August 2007)

Dort ist ein Modul 10:00.0 Network controlle: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Mh.. da scheint er ja erkannt zu werden wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Versuch einmal folgendes im Terminal und poste die Ausgabe hier:


```
ifconfig
```


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (8. August 2007)

Über ifconfig wird es nicht angezeigt, das war der ohnehin das erste was ich gemacht habe ^^. Dort bekomme ich nur die den LAN Adapter eth0 und den lokalen Adapter lo.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Mh... hät ich mir denken können, dass das das erste ist was du versucht hast. Mit dem Parameter -a warscheinlich auch nicht oder?
Und wie steht es mit iwconfig?


----------



## LarsT (8. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Mh.. da scheint er ja erkannt zu werden wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Versuch einmal folgendes im Terminal und poste die Ausgabe hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Raubkopierer, das wird nicht helfen. Ist eine Karte mit Broadcom Chipsatz, soweit ich informiert bin ein BCM4311, dafür gibt es zwar auch einen Linuxtreiber, der benötigt jedoch Firmware und soll etwas problematisch sein (jedenfalls unter Suse).
Beste Ergebnisse erzielt man mit dem ndiswrapper und dem Windowstreiber.
Leider kann ich nicht sagen wie man den unter Debian einrichtet, aber hier wirds sicherlich jemand geben, der dir das erklären kann, GalaxyWarrior.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (9. August 2007)

Ich habe bereits über ndiswrapper Treiber installiert. Diese liegen auf der Website von HP als .exe vor, welche ein Verzeichnis mit 3 verschiedenen inf Dateien. Die exe habe ich mit wine ausgeführt und entpackt. Nun habe ich nacheinander alle 3 inf Dateien installiert, wobei nur einer ohne Fehler installiert wurde. Allerdings hat das noch nicht dazu gefürt das ich den WLAN Adapter zum laufen überreden konnte. Allerdings sagt nun das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet, welches Netzwerk Verbindungen in der Menüleiste von Debian anzeigt, dass kein Netzwerkadapter gefunden und das Netzwerk deaktiviert sei. Das ist aber definitiv ein fehler, denn sonst könnte ich über die Kabelverbindung hier nicht schreiben, abgesehen davon dass ifconfig was anderes sagt ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2007)

Ja... ich hab mal mit Ndiswrapper meinen versuch gestartet und kenne mich damit etwas aus. Zwar habe ich mit Ubuntu nur ein Debian-Derivat aber der Unterschied sollte nicht gravierend sein. Erstmal würde ich dir empfehlen dir die aktuellste Version von Ndiswrapper zu holen. Falls im Paketmanagement nicht die aktuellste (1.47) verfügbar sein sollte lad dir die aktuelle Version hier.
Jetzt brauchst du noch den Treiber den du am besten direkt bei HP runterlädst. Nun solltest du das Terminal öffnen und folgendes eingeben:


```
ndiswrapper -i <Pfad zum inf-File des Treibers>
```

Nun muss Ndiswrapper und somit der Treiber geladen werden mittels dem Befehl


```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Nun sollte die Lampe aufleuchten wenn du auf den Knopf drückst. Oder wenigstens in der ifconfig sollte ein neues Gerät erscheinen.
Ist dies der Fall kannst du die Modprobe-Konfiguration schreiben lassen mittels


```
ndiswrapper -m
```


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (9. August 2007)

Wenn ich modprobe ndiswrapper eingebe erhalte ich nur die Ausgabe
FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2007)

oh... ndiswrapper -m muss erst ausgeführt werden... sry ich hab mich da vertan 
Bevor man ein Modul laden kann muss die Konfiguration natürlich geschrieben werden.
Also die letzten beiden Schritte tauschen.


----------



## LarsT (9. August 2007)

GalaxyWarrior hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich modprobe ndiswrapper eingebe erhalte ich nur die Ausgabe
> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.



Der Fehler deutet darauf hin, das die Kernel-sources bei der Installation des ndiswrappers nicht installiert waren.

Hab ein bischen gesucht, vielleicht hilft dir diese Anleitung weiter.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (9. August 2007)

So, habe mich jetzt exakt an die Anleitung gehalten, aber leider passiert wieder nichts. Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl dass die Treiber die ich über die HP Seite gefunden habe falsch sind. Bei ndiswrapper -l wird nur driver installed angezeigt, aber nicht hardware present. Ich such ma ob ich andere Treiber finde. Aber der Fehler mit Modprobe ist nun weg, vielen dank schonmal dafür

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## LarsT (9. August 2007)

Welche Ausgabe erhälst du denn auf ifconfig, iwconfig und iwlist wlan0 scan, nachdem du den ndiswrapper per modprobe installiert hast?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (13. August 2007)

Bei allen Befehlen wieder das selbe, kein WLAN Adapter zu finden. Aber ich habe gelesen, dass ab Kernel 2.6.20 der WLAN Adapter standartmäßig unterstüzt ist. Also habe ich mir die Kernel Sourcen von Kernel.org geladen, da ich keine apt-get Quelle habe die die sourcen von 2.6.20 oder 2.6.22.2 welchen ich geladen habe hat, noch sonst irgendwelche kernel sourcen.
Naja, entpackt, nach /usr/src kopiert, cd linux-2.6.22.2, und dann das:


```
debian:/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.2# make menuconfig
  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:23: error: sys/types.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:108:22: error: sys/stat.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:109:22: error: sys/mman.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:110:20: error: unistd.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:111:19: error: fcntl.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:112:20: error: string.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:113:20: error: stdlib.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:19: error: stdio.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/syslimits.h:7,
                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/limits.h:11,
                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:115:
/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/limits.h:122:61: error: limits.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:116:19: error: ctype.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:117:23: error: arpa/inet.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘usage’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: error: ‘stderr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: error: for each function it appears in.)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:132: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘exit’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:132: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘print_cmdline’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:140: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:140: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: At top level:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:143: error: ‘NULL’ undeclared here (not in a function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘grow_config’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:156: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘realloc’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:156: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:158: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘perror’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:158: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘is_defined_config’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:174: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘memcmp’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘define_config’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:187: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘memcpy’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:187: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘memcpy’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘use_config’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:206: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:214: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘memcpy’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:220: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘tolower’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:222: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:206: warning: unused variable ‘s’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: At top level:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:225: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘size_t’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘parse_config_file’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:227: error: ‘len’ undeclared (first use in this function)scripts/basic/fixdep.c:233: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘ntohl’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:244: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘isalnum’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘strrcmp’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:261: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘strlen’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:261: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘strlen’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘do_config_file’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:272: error: storage size of ‘st’ isn’t known
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:276: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘open’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:276: error: ‘O_RDONLY’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:278: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:278: error: ‘stderr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:280: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:282: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘fstat’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:284: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘close’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:287: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘mmap’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:287: error: ‘PROT_READ’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:287: error: ‘MAP_PRIVATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:287: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:294: error: too many arguments to function ‘parse_config_file’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:296: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘munmap’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:272: warning: unused variable ‘st’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: At top level:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:301: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘size_t’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘parse_dep_file’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: error: ‘len’ undeclared (first use in this function)scripts/basic/fixdep.c:306: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:308: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘strchr’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:308: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘strchr’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:310: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:310: error: ‘stderr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:311: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:313: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘memcpy’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:314: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:306: warning: unused variable ‘s’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘print_deps’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:343: error: storage size of ‘st’ isn’t known
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:347: error: ‘O_RDONLY’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:349: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:349: error: ‘stderr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:351: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:355: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:359: error: ‘PROT_READ’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:359: error: ‘MAP_PRIVATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:359: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:366: error: too many arguments to function ‘parse_dep_file’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:343: warning: unused variable ‘st’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘traps’:
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:378: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘fprintf’
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:378: error: ‘stderr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
scripts/basic/fixdep.c:380: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Fehler 1
make: *** [scripts_basic] Fehler 2
```

Mit diesen Fehlern konnte ich bisher nichts anfangen. Da am anfang wohl einige Dateien fehlen, dachte ich dass evtl das Archiv was ich geladen habe unvollständig oder beschädigt sei, aber 2 mal neu laden brachte genau so wenig wie die Sourcen von 2.6.20 zu laden und es damit zu versuchen.

Hat einer ne Idee was das sein könnte?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. August 2007)

GalaxyWarrior hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich auf dem WLan Knopf am Notebook drücke leuchtet auch die WLan Lampe nicht auf.


Das muss nichts heissen, an meinem ThinkPad leuchtet das WLAN-Licht unter Linux auch nicht, WLAN funktioniert aber wunderbar.
Das Bluetooth-Licht hingegen tut's einwandfrei. (Bluetooth selbst natuerlich auch)



GalaxyWarrior hat gesagt.:


> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:23: error: sys/types.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:108:22: error: sys/stat.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:109:22: error: sys/mman.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:110:20: error: unistd.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ...


Mir scheint als haettest Du die GLibC-Header und die Kernel-Header nicht installiert.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (13. August 2007)

Welche Kernel Header ? Brauch ich die Kernel Header für meinen alten Kernel oder für den den ich jetzt Kompilieren will? 
Und hast du zufällig apt-get sourcen wo ich die Kernel Header finden kann für 2.6.18-4-686 bzw 2.6.22.2, jenachdem für welchen ich die nun brauche, denn in den Standartsourcen die Debian bei der Installation einträgt finde ich die Header nicht.
GLibC Header muss ich mal nachsehen ob diese über apt-get zu finden sind. Werde ich tun wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

Ich habe schon bei apt-get.org nach paketen für Kernel 2.6.18-4-686 und 2.6.22.2 gesucht aber leider nichts passendes gefunden, nur für ältere Versionen.

Oder wo kann ich die Kernel Header sonst noch laden? Ich hab schon bei google gesucht aber bisher ohne Erfolg. Oder sollte ich auf dem FTP von kernel.org etwas überstehen haben?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. August 2007)

Beide Pakete sind ueber das Standard-Repository zu bekommen:

```
libc6-dev - GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files
linux-kernel-headers - Linux Kernel Headers for development
```
Auf dem kernel.org-FTP hast Du auch nichts uebersehen, die Kernel-Header sind, wie sollte es anders sein, Teil des Kernel-Archivs.
Aber wie gesagt, ueber apt-get kannst Du bekommen was Du brauchst.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (13. August 2007)

Dann werde ich nachher nochmal nachsehen. Allerdings habe ich zumindest die Kernel Header für meinen Kernel nicht über apt-get gefunden. In der sources.list stehen 2 Sourcen zu Debian Security Mirrors und 3 zu dem Mirror den ich bei der Installation gewählt hab um direkt die neusten Pakete zu installieren.

Melde mich wenn ich wieder am Notebook bin.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior

EDIT: Kaum macht man's richtig findet er auch die Pakete ^^ hatte kein linux- vor kernel-headers stehen.

Allerdings fehlte auch noch das Paket libncurses5-dev, nun geht das kompilieren erstmal


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. August 2007)

Welche Distribution hast du denn?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (13. August 2007)

Debian 4.0rev0 (etch)


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (13. August 2007)

Hab jetzt den Kernel kompiliert und installiert, update-grub gemacht, Neustart.

Dann im Grub Linux mit kernel 2.6.22.2 gewählt, aber es kommt beim booten eine kernel panic:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0)
Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Meine grub.lst beinhaltet:

title          Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.22.2
root          (hd0,0)
kernel       /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22.2 root=/dev/sda1 ro
savedefault

title          Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-4-686
root          (hd0,0)
kernel       /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-4-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro
initrd         /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-4-686
savedefault

Hat einer ne Idee was das ist? Weil "root=" ist ja bei beiden einträgen identisch, und mit 2.6.18-4-686 gehts.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Hast Du den neuen Kernel nur kompilier oder auch vernuenftig konfiguriert? Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass aufgrund eines nicht eingebundenen Treibers, kein Zugriff auf Deine Festplatte moeglich ist.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (14. August 2007)

Ich habe die config des alten Kernels aus /boot kopiert und make oldconfig gemacht. Und dort habe ich dann auch gleich die Unterstützung für den BCM-43xx ausgewählt, weil die neuen sachen wurden ja abgefragt.

EDIT: So, mal komplett per hand konfiguriert, nun mal kompilieren lassen, dauert ja ein wenig ^^. Hoffentlich gehts dann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Dann wird der Treiber wahrscheinlich als Modul dabei sein und von der Initial RamDisk geladen. Uebernimm mal den InitRD-Eintrag fuer Deinen Boot-Eintrag und teste damit. Es kann natuerlich sein dass das nicht klappt, dann musst Du Dir eine eigene InitRD, oder ein InitRamFS bauen.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (15. August 2007)

Habs nun geschafft, man muss beim installieren des .deb Paketes über dpkg -i kernel-image-2.4.21_mykernel.1.0_i386.deb noch die Option --initrd angeben. Muss dann morgen nochmal mit ndiswrapper die Treiber installieren, aber das WLan Modul wird nun unter iwconfig als eth1 erkannt. Nur starten lässt es sich noch nicht, denke mal dafür brauch ich noch die Treiber über ndiswrapper.
Aber mal was ganz anderes. Kann man aus einem Kernel ein Modul rausziehen und auf einem anderen System als Kernel Modul installieren? Also in diesem fall, das Modul für die Broadcom BCM43xx unterstützung.

Damit würde ich mir das einrichten eines neuen Kernel sparen wenn es nur um diesen WLan Adapter geht.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior

EDIT: Ach ja, und noch ein Problem ist aufgetreten. Ich kann über den neuen Kernel leider keine Pakete mehr von der CD Lesen. Unter /cdrom ist die CD nichtmehr zu finden wenn sie im Laufwerk ist. Unter /media/[CDNAME] schon, aber darauf kann apt-get nicht zugreifen, ebensowenig die Grafische Paketverwaltung.
Habe ich was vergessen beim Kernel oder gibt es in Debian spezielle einstellungen die ich im System mit neuem Kernel noch übernehmen muss?


----------



## kernelx (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte auch ein problem mit dem hp 530 unter debian lenny. habe das so gelöst

--

Tutorial:
Als ich Debian Lenny das erste mal auf mein Hp 530 Notebook installiert habe hatte ich das Problem das meine Wlan karte und meine Wlan LED lampe nicht anging. Dies habe ich folgendermasse gelösst. Als erstes


root einloggen #su root

dann Firmware runterladen

#apt-get install b43-fwcutter

danach den Treiber herunterladen

#cd /tmp
#wget mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
/>
damit wird in das verzeichnis tmp gewechselt und der treiber heruntergeladen.

dann

#tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

zum entpacken

dann

#cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/

wechselt in das Treiber verzeichnis

dann

#b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o

danach

#reboot

nach dem reboot könnt ihr damit ins netz gehen.

--

ich habe das kopiert von taneu.de

villeicht hilft das ja jemanden


----------

